
Cryptocurrency sentiments and data APIs – feedback welcome - polymorpher
https://cryptoqokka.com/dev
======
verdverm
Hmm, everything has negative sentiment for all time periods (only goes to one
year)... Seems about right.

Is the previous year available? Have the algos overfit for negativity?

~~~
verdverm
Generally seems that HN has become less interested / more skeptical of the
cryptocurrency ecosystem. We still like the former crypto though!

~~~
polymorpher
That's true, unfortunately :) But there are still a lot of people consider bad
market as an opportunity to build something useful / to experiment with their
investment strategies.

